# Jazz Pop



## Jord (Aug 13, 2012)

Not really sure if it's Jazz pop i just read it was






What's your opinions on this?
and does anyone know any other artists like Jamie Cullum, started listening to him earlier and can't stop!


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Chet Baker?


----------



## Jord (Aug 13, 2012)

Not too bad, not exactly the stuff i enjoy unfortunately though


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I'd say it's jazz! I do enjoy some male jazz vocalists. My favorite is Mark Murphy. He's just a blast to listen to. Mark is a real virtuoso. Here he is singing lyrics to the Freddie Hubbard classic Red Clay.






Another favorite is Mark's ballad singing on The Bad And The Beautiful






This kind of music was pioneered in the 1940s by people like Eddie Jefferson.
This is a Horace Silver tune.


----------



## Jord (Aug 13, 2012)

Mark Murphy's vocals sound too atonal for my ears at the minute :lol: quite enjoyed Eddie Jefferson though


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

You may like Lambert Hendricks and Ross. A great vocal trio active in the 50s and early 60s.


----------



## Jord (Aug 13, 2012)

It's better, the rhythm annoys me at certain points though


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

are you interested only in male singers?


----------



## Jord (Aug 13, 2012)

na i'm interested in everything, it still doesn't beat the Jamie Cullum track in my opinion but i like it!


----------

